# Salt & Mineral Licks



## Samara (Mar 14, 2012)

Gubble is less than a year old and he has almost gone through an entire mineral and salt lick.

How often do you guys change yours? 

He seems to prefer the darker, mineral lick over the salt lick.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 14, 2012)

I do not use salt or mineral licks and have been advised by my vet to avoid them. 
A good pellet will provide the salt, vitamins and minerals needed. Salt and mineral licks can be dangerous as a rabbit can go months without using it, then eat the whole thing in a week. This will lead to imbalances and other problems. Think about what happens when people eat a lot of salt, they can get heart problems and high blood pressure. Mineral stones have a lot of calcium which can be a problem for many rabbits and can cause bladder or kidney stones.


----------



## Samara (Mar 14, 2012)

Holy poop. I will call our vet and see what they think. 

Thanks for the insight! :shock:


----------



## amyshizzle (Mar 14, 2012)

I have always heard not to use mineral and salt licks for rabbits.

I don't use one.


----------



## Benjamin08 (Mar 14, 2012)

Glad I read this. Benjamin has not had one for about a year, but now I won't get them anymore at all.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 15, 2012)

I wouldn't use a salt lick, but may put up a mineral one, but remove it if it gets too much use.


----------



## Samara (Mar 15, 2012)

That seems to be the consensus...that the salt lick isn't needed but the mineral in moderation is okay. Glad I asked the forum, sheesh! He's been mauhing the things!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't use one and personally don't think there is a need if the rabbit has a quality pellet as part of the diet.


----------



## Kizza (Mar 16, 2012)

I didn't know that they shouldn't have a salt lick either and had one in Rocky's cage when I first got him. He didn't really like it though so I didn't get another one. Then I read in here that they shouldn't have it. It is upsetting that they sell them for bunnies in every pet shop it is hard to know what to give and what not to give :S


----------



## Samara (Mar 16, 2012)

I second that; I am frustrated with pet stores marketing products because the big giant heads in the corporation tell them to. There's so much crap out there...I can't tell you how often I go shopping for rabbit AND ferret stuff and compare ingredients based on what the diet SHOULD consist of and falling way short. 

'Tis poop.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 16, 2012)

If a rabbit is on a no-pellet diet [which some people still believe in] then they'd need the salt & minerals.


----------



## Samara (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm going to start a posting about pellet vs. raw diets; I'm curious what the current frequenters to the forum prefer for their buns.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 16, 2012)

There are alot of different diets out there and what people concider high quality will vary. 
Just like dog and cat food. People feeding puppy chow think their dogs getting the best. 
Same goes for bunnys, like Purina vs Oxbow.

Salt is a typical mineral alot of animals go to when they feel their body needs it. There will always be the odd animal that will chow down on it no matter what, and if that animal is on a good quality diet then I would take it away, but if not, I would re-concider what I am feeding that animal to make them go nuts for their salt/minerals. 
So yes its safe to offer the salt/mineral stones if you keep an eye on it. Sodium and other minerals are key players in daily bodily functions like making the heart beat. So if your bunn feels they need a little lick of their salt, I would offer it.


----------



## Samara (Mar 16, 2012)

I feed Manna Pro currently, but when that bag runs out I'll be switching to Oxbow. It will be interesting to see if he goes at the licks with such vigor. 

I'll keep them on hand just in case though in the meantime.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Mar 16, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> If a rabbit is on a no-pellet diet [which some people still believe in] then they'd need the salt & minerals.


You still get that from the varied greens you feed, so there is still no need for salt and minerals.
Many exotic vets believe in the no-pellet diet as well.


----------



## Samara (Mar 16, 2012)

I *have* noticed a trend with the vets starting to recommend the raw diets more and more, for various pets. I understand why they push it; it certainly makes sense. 

I suppose each home needs to cater to their individual pets and find a healthy balance.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 17, 2012)

Dr Lucile Moore's book Rabbit Nutrition says it's virtually impossible for a rabbit to get the needed minerals etc without using pellets. Remember that vets don't get much training about "exotic" animals like rabbits & little of their training is about nutrition for any animal.


----------



## Samara (Mar 17, 2012)

:faint:


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 17, 2012)

is the minera; lick the dark brownish-maroon one? i have one of those and the white one which is i think the salt one. can i stilll have it in there though cuz he doesnt chow down on it so????? i never knew they were bad. he does have 1/4 cup of pellets each night and unlimited hay and usually every few days a small handful of greens so..


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 17, 2012)

*patches2593 wrote: *


> is the minera; lick the dark brownish-maroon one? i have one of those and the white one which is i think the salt one. can i stilll have it in there though cuz he doesnt chow down on it so????? i never knew they were bad. he does have 1/4 cup of pellets each night and unlimited hay and usually every few days a small handful of greens so..


I would remove them, as long as the pellets you get there contain salt & minerals. Or you could leave them unless & until he starts using them a lot. Yes, the brown one is minerals & the white is salt.


----------



## Samara (Mar 17, 2012)

Sometimes pet stores have fancy sea salt ones that are like giant clearish rocks...I picked up a couple of those a while ago. They are not as tasty and delicious according to Gubs.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Mar 26, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Dr Lucile Moore's book Rabbit Nutrition says it's virtually impossible for a rabbit to get the needed minerals etc without using pellets. Remember that vets don't get much training about "exotic" animals like rabbits & little of their training is about nutrition for any animal.


Rabbit.org had a load of information on pellet less diets if you want to read up


----------

